# Thinking about defecting back to Motorola...



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been a die-hard Moto fan since the original Droid, they make great devices and I've never had any issues with the ones I've owned, which include the Droid, DX, DX2 and Bionic. I also owned the Dinc (great phone), Charge (only thing great about the phone was the screen, but other than that it was total garbage), Tbolt (for a short while, then gave it to the girlfriend) and now the Rezound.

I'll be honest, I do love the Rezound. It's S-off'ed, rooted, ROM'ed, everything. It's fast and has a wonderful screen. I was surprised at the call quality as well, my biggest grip with both previous HTC phones was the call quality. I currently have a Sense 4.0 ROM from Newt and it flies. However, the phone does have issues of it's own.

The screen is not durable at all, I actually had to go and buy a quality screen protector after I managed to scratch the screen the first day, never had any issues with GG-equipped devices.

The build quality isn't exactly great compared to even the Tbolt, that thing was rock solid, so was the Droid and DX.

The red capacitive buttons are nice, but I've had to take the phone apart and recolor the LED bulbs red because the buttons turned pink (common issue), and it's hard to run a nice theme other than red because the colors conflict easily.

The recessed buttons on the top and sides are difficult to press at times, which can be frustrating especially with a case on the phone.

Bluetooth is almost non-functioning in ICS. It ran fine on GB with my Mitsubishi Lancer's stock audio system over bluetooth, but ever since ICS it doesn't work at all. I've tried the Tbolt, Droid and a friend's Razr, they all work perfectly. The Rezound, not so much. And after how well the phone runs on ICS, I can't go back to GB and be content with it.

Now, the Bluetooth is kind of important because I am in the process of being hired for a law enforcement agency in the DC area, and it requires me to drive into DC everyday and it's a hands-free zone. I'd like to be able to stream my music library and calls in my car, but currently I can't and that's a problem. Also, with this possible job opportunity comes the need for durable equipment, and I'm sorry to say the Rezound does not feel like it would hold up to a drop on the hard ground even with a good case on it. I also need something that has excellent call quality, excellent radios and very reliable. Out of the three possibilities that Verizon currently offers, the Razr seems like it would be perfect. After owning a Samsung and being unhappy with it, as well as seeing the horror from the Gnex, I won't even consider the GS3. My girlfriend even had the Fascinate and she hated it as well.

It's hard to consider getting a different device that isn't as dev-friendly, and doesn't have as nice of a display (that 720p has grown on me a lot). Granted, I played with both the Razr and Rezound at several stores and the experiences were pretty much the same at each store. They're both great phones in the end, but despite the locked internals, I've always had good luck with my Motorola devices. The screen isn't all THAT bad on the Razr, it beats the crap out of the nasty screens they put on the Bionic and X2.

I guess I'm just conflicted with a decision to either keep the Rezound, or go for a Razr Maxx. I know more phones are coming soon, but I need to get something that will last me a while. The modding of kernels, radios, OS's and whatnot is fun, but time consuming and free time is something that I won't have much of anymore. As long as I can theme the Razr, make it faster and be sure it has excellent wireless connections, I'll be happy.

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

There are plenty of custom roms out for the razr, just check out droidrzr dot com. I also switched to the razr maxx from the gnex and am very happy. The razr it's built solid, radios are much better, battery is really good on the maxx, but that goes without saying... and the screen really isn't bad at all. Sure it's not super hd, but the bigger battery allows you to use the screen with a higher brightness which makes the colors look vibrant. The gnex screen was really nice, but I couldn't put the brightness even remotely close to full if I wanted the battery to last. Also the new .211 ics leaked roms are solid, everything is working


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

I just defected yesterday from the GNex back to a Razr due to 5 different GNex's having problems and me getting fed up with them. I love that the GNex is unlocked and I can do what I want to. But besides a custom Kernel for the most part the Razr's devs have done an amazing job with 2nd boot / safestrap and I couldn't be happier. Running ICS right now with KOA's AOKP Rom and its like I never left my GNex... except that I have exceptional build quality phone and no problems so far.


----------

